
Gradle dependency verification: checksum vs. PGP - vlsi
https://twitter.com/VladimirSitnikv/status/1171372307425767424
======
pwg
Direct link to the article:

[https://medium.com/@vladimirsitniko/dependency-
verification-...](https://medium.com/@vladimirsitniko/dependency-verification-
checksum-vs-pgp-582e76207019?sk=7485298b76eaf9f935b899b002f4c3b5)

~~~
vlsi
Should I repost with blogpost URL?

Is [https://github.com/vlsi/vlsi-release-
plugins/tree/master/plu...](https://github.com/vlsi/vlsi-release-
plugins/tree/master/plugins/checksum-dependency-plugin) better?

